# Beast Hunting (RP)



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

(magic and weapons are allowed)

(My characters: Dearg, Giresse, and the newest addition to my roster Sera Skinhunter)


 


It's 7 pm, Dearg is sitting in his lab working on something. The phone rings......

Dearg: Hello?

Sera: Dearg? hey it's me, your step sister, Sera?

Dearg: Ah yes, how are you? 

Sera: I'm good, hey I was wondering if you and couple other people would like to go on a trip with me?

Dearg(raises eyebrow): what kind of trip?  She explains that she is going on a hunting trip to the wild lands, a place where not many people return from. But the game is rumored to be is plentiful.  But not just any game, Beast. Beast of  of all sorts and sizes.

Dearg: I don't know, sounds kind of dangerous, and I just retired my weaponry recently.

Sera: Oh come on you big grumpy ball of fur, it will be fun ^_^

Dearg:......can I drag my nephew along? and I'm not grumpy >=I

Sera: sure! 

Dearg: deal! 

Sera: cool I'll come over to meet you in the morning, and who ever else you decide to invite, the more the merrier.  She hangs up.

Dearg: hmm, who else do I want to take with me?...... He contemplates to himself.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

Jin is currently napping in his bedroom in his castle when he hears his phone ringing, and frowns, with a sigh.

Ringtone :






- Ugh... what now... can't an Emperor have a bit of a nap in his own kingdom... what even--

He grabs the phone and looks at the screen, then another growl, and turns it on.

- Oi ! What ?... Monster hunting ?... Uh huh, and you want me to come along ?... Kaaay ?... What, you're dragging your nephew with you too ?... Sure, sure, fine... so, where and when do we meet up ?... Kaaay, lemme just set up the alarm then... uh huh... yeah yeah, got it. I'm off.

He hangs up and collapses on the bed again, and grabs his kangaroo plushy.

"You're gonna have *a really bad time* watching me wrecking those beasts, dear Dearg... you'll see my 



Spoiler: new powers



Jin excels at opening up black holes for both offensive and defensive combat style, and he always ends up giving his enemies a really bad time trying to either get close to him or away from him in the process. He can also control the wind to reinforce his destructive capability or aid his teammates.

+ Lord of Swords : Jin can shoot out metallic blades (silver in color and unbreakable) to attack enemies and block their attacks (physical only) from all direction using "Blade Black Hole". However, he can only do so within his sight (as in, only in front of him). His mastery over this technique has led to him being able to sends out blades instantly, wherever and whenever he wants, to slice, thrust, stab and pierce his enemies as he wants. He can send the blades with such force that can break through buildings in just a few hits. He can also pull up blades from below the ground while staying completely motionless to catch his enemies off-guard.

+ Tyrant of Chains : Same as his skills over the blades, but this time he uses the exclusive "Chain Black Hole" that only he can pull off. With the chains, he can also whip the chains across entire battlefield by flicking his fingers or waving his hands about, or snatch his enemies and fling them away.

+ Astral Assaulter : This type of black hole, named "Ward Black Hole", has a white outline. It allows Jin to defend himself by completely absorbing non-physical attacks (from a flamethrower, for example). The attack will instead "charge" the black hole up, until there's a white cross at the center. At this point, Jin can "punch" it from behind to blast out a massive energy-based beam named "Nanovatomic Blast" (Nano + Nova + Atomic), which causes a violent nuclear-like explosion on impact. The blast of a fully-charged black hole is much more dangerous than the chain/blade-summoning attacks.

+ Heart of The Wind : Jin has full control over element Wind, and is just as destructive and skilled as he is with his Blade/Chain Black Hole, if not even deadlier. Unlike his attacks with black holes, which have to be within his sight, he can sends out Air Blades, in form of crescent-like waves, everywhere he wants. The mere air pressure can slice through metals like sharp knives cutting through hot butter. In addition, he can sense the life-force of all living beings around him using the wind, allowing for more accurate attacks with his Air Blades.


 soon enough..."

He then falls asleep again.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

morning breaks, Dearg walks over to Giresse's bedroom, and wakes him up 

- Get up and get your stuff packed! we are going on a trip with my step sister.

Giresse: *squeak* what?....Your step sister? but I don't want to. The last time she hugged me, she almost broke my spine.  Let me go back to sleep.

- don't make me shrink you again.... >=I, besides you can sleep when we get to camp.  Jin and Sera are coming any minute. There's breakfast waiting downstairs. I guess I'll just have to let Sera and Jin eat all of it. 

Giresse quickly gets up and packs. He then proceeds to head down stairs. 

- ha! you'll do anything for a bite to eat. X3

meanwhile outside Deargs house: Sera is coming up on the road, she then bumps into someone......


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

While walking down the street, Sera bumps into someone and knocks him over.

- Oof !

A loud thud can be heard right after sounds of metals clashing on the ground, echoing through the area and get a bit of attention from the people around, until it can be seen that she has ran into what looks like a white-fur kangaroo. However, when the kangaroo stands back up, Sera immediately sees where the sounds of metals come from.
Beneath the kangaroo's feet is a long-bladed katana-like sword made of silver, and on his back is literally a pair of wings made of blades, silver-white and black in color.

- Ouch...

He slowly walks to Sera and offers him his hand :

- Sorry... You OK ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

She grabs his hand and gets back up

Sera: yeah! you just surprised me.   Oh cool, you must be Jin, Dearg has told me a lot about you.  They walk up to his front door and knock.....

Dearg: come in, he opens the door, Jin!* gives hug* how are you?  

Sera: Dearg! it's good to see you, so are we almost ready? 

Dearg: almost,...boy come in here and say hello.

Sera: awww, ^-^ why hello little guy.  She gives him a hug, almost crushing him.  I just love mice, soo fluffy.  I remember when your just a small one.  

Giresse: it's.....nice...to see you...too. gasp!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

Jin hugs Dearg tight, wagging his tail and twitching his ears happily... and playfully growling in between :

- I'm all good, yeah, even when *you woke me up in the middle of my nap* ! When I was trying to *rest my head in my own throne room* !

Jin hugging Dearg is pretty much the same as Sera hugging/crushing Giresse, until Jin hears a quiet and low-pitched bark from Dearg about letting him go.

- Oh, fiiiiine...

He then shifts his gaze to Giresse, and before the mouse has a chance to "escape", he's already within Jin's arms :

- Haaaaaiiiii, lil' fella !

Giresse feels like the bones in his rib cage is on a panic evacuation, one by one, until Jin lets him go too.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

They eat breakfast and head out on the road, Sera points on the map to where they need to go. 

Sera: we'll be stopping in the nearest town for any last min supplies, but after that, it's all wild lands from here on out.  

They start walking,

Giresse: we have to walk? 

Dearg: shush boy, it's only 5 miles, piece of cake.  

Giresse: 

They reach the town before the sun breaks over the horizon, 

- so where are we going to buy our stuff? 

Sera: Over there at the market.   Lets just make sure that we have enough....*bump*HEY!

????: excuse me! sucker

a pickpocket runs by and steals her money.

Sera: Give that back you thief, she pulls out her mace and battle axe. and chases the thief into the alley.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

Jin gets startled at Sera chasing after the thief, but even more startled at her wielding an axe and a mace like some sort of gladiator.

- Oh dear...

However, he still turns to Dearg :

- Be right back.

Jin then flaps his wings and lifts himself off the ground, then gives chase with Sera after the thief. As soon as he catches the thief on sight from above, he dives down and get in the thief's way. He flicks his hands : multiple silver blades start to appear in front of them as he glares at the thief :

- Mind if I cut in ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

Sera: not at all,, she summons a chain that holds the thief.  and mist teleports behind Jin.  

Sera: He's all yours my friend. 

????: oh no..............


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 14, 2016)

Dearg said:


> she summons a chain that holds the thief


(Seems like the 3 Wyverns are the only ones who can't summon chains or something :/)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

(bed time for me , flops on bed and makes little yipping noises)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

(Damn, Sera can summon chains as well ?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Damn, Sera can summon chains as well ?)


(Seems like you rubbed off on her. I can only hope she isn't another god-mod :/) #disrespect


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

(Considering to join  
But IRL is hindering me to have a smooth RP flow)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Sera: not at all,, she summons a chain that holds the thief.  and mist teleports behind Jin.
> 
> Sera: He's all yours my friend.
> 
> ????: oh no..............


Jin raises his eyebrow in slight shock as Sera summoned a chain to hold the thief. For a second, he almost thinks she's somehow part Void-Walker, due to him having never seen anyone being able to do so, aside his kind, for all these 20000+ years walking the lands of the mundane world and the underworld. He lets out a smirk, but it's unclear whether it's a sign of his friendliness or his dominant stance. His tone of voice sounds casual, but it wouldn't be hard to wonder if he's feeling OK or not at the moment.

*- NICE...*

He then slowly walks to the thief and starts growling in an aggressive and murderous manner :

*- LUNCH TIME...*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 14, 2016)

(Murder!!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

Sounds of trash cans banging together can be heard from the alley, until a while later, Jin and Sera can be seen walking out of there, with the money back. The thief is expected to have been thrown into a trash can at this point, after being beaten up.
Jin is holding the chain that Sera summoned earlier, now in two pieces :

- Just one hit and it snapped into two... not good at all.

He then snaps his finger and pulls down a hooked chain from a black hole that opens above him, which appears fo be 3 times bigger than Sera's chain :

- You'll need something like this.

The chain Jin pulls down appears to be made of pure silver, but also very hard and durable, up to the point that one might think it's unbreakable.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

On their way out of the alley she explains her power: 

- I am a Revenant.  Revenants can channel something called the Mists to invoke the powers of certain figures of the past. Meaning i can essentially pool abilities from people who died. Which explains the chain.  They go back to meet up with Dearg

Dearg: is everything alright? 

Sera: yep ^_^ , lets finish things here and move on. 

They buy extra food, traps and camping gear, and head out.  

Sera: woo that was a bit pricey , but it's worth it.  

Giresse: I hope we get there soon.

They make their way out towards a forest of unimaginable size.   

Sera: Camp is just this way, or is it this way?   Dearg, hun? Could you use one of your tools to help me navigate?

Dearg: sure.  He  pulls something out of his bag to help her orientate their position and then he points towards their destination.  They start walking....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

Dearg said:


> I am a Revenant. Revenants can channel something called the Mists to invoke the powers of certain figures of the past. Meaning i can essentially pool abilities from people who died. Which explains the chain.


Jin looks at her in more confusion. If he understands her correctly, she means that she can pull off certain abilities of certain people that died before... and if she could summon a chain, it might mean the chain-summoning ability once belonged to someone else besides him as well. He nods :

- Mmmm... that should come in handy.

They make their way into the forest, following Dearg's direction.
A smooth breeze blows through the area.
As soon as they walk in, they see Jin's eye flashes white. Then, not very far from them, they hear some sort of sharp metals violently piercing into the trees and something else harder, followed by what sounds like a dragon roaring in pain, before the roar dies away shortly later. Jin growls :

- Got'cha.

He then points his paw at the direction of the roar as he looks at his group :

- You three just go ahead. I got some meat to gather, 'cuz what we bought earlier won't be enough.

He then flaps his wings and lifts himself off the ground, up into the sky, and flies off towards the direction.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

- Right, camp is just beyond this ridge....Sera, Dearg and Giresse enter a small open forest grove. There is a river to their left and a flat space to put their tents.  

Sera: Alright! lets set up here, She turns towards Giresse, and grins.  OK! Giresse, help us set up camp. Let' s go move it. 

Giresse: me? 

Sera: why, yes fuzzy butt, if we don't, we freeze.  The Wild Lands are very cold at night.  And I would like to sleep comfortably this evening. 

Dearg: I did teach you how to do this. You can do it. 

Sera: splendid! Dearg follow me, and lets scout the area for a little bit. Giresse watch your self while were gone, and NO EATING THE FOOD UNTIL WE GET BACK!  kay bye bye ^-^

Giresse: geez and I thought my uncle was grumpy! 

-  I heard that, and i'm not grumpy! They walk out of camp! 

There is movement the bushes, Giresse lets out a nervous squeak.  

Giresse: wh h h who's there?  I"m armed don't come any closer....


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY GUYS


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

Giresse: who are you? and how did you find this place?


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

IM LOUD AND EXTREAMLY UNSTABLE YYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> IM LOUD AND EXTREAMLY UNSTABLE YYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY


(And you're kinda ruin the whole RP like that...)


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

SOZ ima go now *drops head and walks away*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> SOZ ima go now *drops head and walks away*


(Oh come on, not again... look, you can join, but you need to stick to the current scene, rather than just jumping in with no proper introduction)


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

NO NO ILL LEAVE IF YOU WANT ME TO *CRYS A LITTLE AS WALKING AWAY*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> NO NO ILL LEAVE IF YOU WANT ME TO *CRYS A LITTLE AS WALKING AWAY*


(Uuuuugh... I never said I want you to leave !)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

Jin returns to the camp with two massive bags of raw meats in his arm. He looks around and finds that only Giresse is here.

- Where're the other two ?

As he hears Giresse explaining, he puts the bag of meat down :

- Riiight... well, I'm sure they can take care of themselves. Now, dinner time !

Jin proceeds to pierce the sticks through the chunks of meat, then sets a fire. He then adds some salt, peppers, hot sauce on the meats and bring them over the fire, then sits back on a log and watches as the fire slowly cook the meat. He sniffs and licks his lips :

- Mmmm mmm... nothing beats dragon meat.


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

are you sure you dont want me to leave


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> are you sure you dont want me to leave


(If you think about getting caught by some wild beasts out there, you'll not wanna leave, trust me)


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

ok ill stay *smiles* sooooooo what are we doing


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> ok ill stay *smiles* sooooooo what are we doing


Jin gives you a big roasted dragon meat skewer for your dinner :

- Here, help yourself.

It smells like something you definitely don't want to escape from your mouth.


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

eats the whole thing
yummmmmmmm can we sleep now ive had a big day


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> eats the whole thing
> yummmmmmmm can we sleep now ive had a big day


- You go ahead, I'm not sleepy yet.

Jin then takes out his cellphone and starts playing Fruit Ninja on it.


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

falls asleep


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

Dearg and Sera return from the scouting trip. 

*inaudible chatter between dearg and sera can heard coming up the the trail*. 

Sera: ah Jin your back, and I see that Giresse set up camp as instructed.  Oh.. you brought more food.  Awesome ^_^

Dearg: Nice work nephew. Jin, what ever your cooking it must be something good, because it smells good, and and it also appears we have a guest tonight.  Looks at the Lockaboss and see's him sleeping. I'll leave him to sleep.


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

smells someone new instantly wakes up 
hhhhhhhhhiiiiiiii


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

Dearg: Oh no dogs... shys behind Sera.  Sera smiles 

Sera: Why hello there, my your very excitable. *pets head*


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

*smiles and turns to dearg* whats wrong with dogs


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin gives them each a well-done dragon meat skewer :

- Here, enjoy yourself.

Jin tells them of how he got the food, and they, in return, learns of how he could sense life-forces in the air by using the wind, and as such, can practically take down any beasts within his range, even if they aren't in his line of sight, using his ability to pull up blades and chains fron below the ground to impale them.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg:  Nothing wrong just old instincts I guess. ^_^' I shouldn't have reacted like that, he extends his arm to shake his hand.  They shake hands.

- Nice to meet you.  I"m Dearg, the mouse is my nephew Giresse and this big cat like creature is my step sister,  Sera*she smiles with her sharp teeth*.......don't ask how.  It's a long story.  Jin? I see you've already started your hunt this afternoon? We found a really good spot to go to in the morning, a lot of beast lurking there. We even saw a lone soul downer, but we stayed pretty clear of it's path. It looked off. like it was looking for something.  Sera is an excellent tracker.  Charr are known for that. (how do you do the quotation thing Jin?)


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 15, 2016)

*smiles back and jives a hand shake then looks at dearg* dont worry i dont bite..... any more hahaha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg said:


> We even saw a lone soul downer


(Um, they've all been eradicated in my previous RP, dad, there's no way any of them can be here anymore)



Dearg said:


> (how do you do the quotation thing Jin?)


(Type [ QUOTE ] {your text here} [ /QUOTE ], dad, but no space in the command)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin is trying to talk with his mouth full of food :

- Yo thee can git sum pupcon cuz amma rekt all uv dem ril gud mahshef.

(You three can get some popcorn cuz I'mma wreck all of them real good myself.)

He then swallows the whole bite, almost chokes in the process, and looks at Sera with a smirk :

- Let's see who can hunt more beasts than the others... this dragon you're eating is 1 point for me, hehehe...

He then proceeds to take out a bottle of pepsi.

- Whew ! That's the stuff.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

> (oh..never mind then , edit: they saw something that looked like a soul downer, it turned out be something else and quickly dismissed it and moved on) But we found tracks of something very very...big!  That is what we are going to try and find tomorrow.
> 
> Sera smirked and started eating,
> (eating)
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

> Jin smirks, his eyes flash white
> 
> - That "something" is mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

(My internet died, then i was restricted from logging in XD)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

Sera: 0_0 ........OK, I'll help you. She gathers as much game as she could and heads back to camp

- MORE MEAT GUYS!   she digs a hole and ask Jin if he could summon ice to help keep it fresh.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

(Now you're eating dragons. Sorry, but that's a bit much for me)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

(these are different kind of dragons, no wings, more feral and animal like )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ask Jin if he could summon ice to help keep it fresh





> Jin shakes his head :
> 
> - Sorry, my element is only Wind... I think Dearg can, though. He once blasted loads of ice in my face during our match at an arena.
> 
> Jin then glares at Dearg with a growl, as if to politely remind Dearg of how much Jin hates ice.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Now you're eating dragons. Sorry, but that's a bit much for me)


(Dragons come in all sorts of appearance and whatnot, bruh, just chill)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

> Jin then glares at Dearg with a growl, as if to politely remind Dearg of how much Jin hates ice.


 (XD)




> Sera: and I can't summon ice either. I only have 4 dead guys swarming inside of me.  dearg could you be a dear and shoot one your arrows into that hole?
> 
> Dearg: OK, he reaches for his bow and takes aim.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

> Jin wakes up and looks really annoyed :
> 
> - Can't an Emperor have a bit of a standard sleep !?...
> 
> ...



(Why daddy so mean, you know I hate cold T_T )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

(I'm sorry XD, i didn't mean to bring it back up)



> Sera:  Fine... she walks outside and is shocked by what see shes.  The same tracks they found yesterday were now here at camp.  The hole they created was smashed and the food, gone.
> 
> - You don't think that this thing is hunting us? Do you Sera?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (I'm sorry XD, i didn't mean to bring it back up)


(*pouty face*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

> Jin looks at the track and the hole on the ground, then back up at the horizon up ahead as he cracks his knuckles and readies his wings :
> 
> - Nobody steal my food and get away with it !
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

(Tyson?!... >=I )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

> Sera: Alright Dearg lets go,  Giresse stay behind me, and be very quiet.
> 
> Dearg: right, he readies his bow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (Tyson?!...)


(*nuzzles at your neck* I want make-up--... Not with lipsticks ! I mean you making up fo' meh ! *gets in between Dearg's paws so he can hold him, and growls quietly in content* <3 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

(*eats a kangaroo*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

(How can I stay mad at a face like that?  he pets him and give hims belly rubs)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (*eats a kangaroo*)





Dearg said:


> (How can I stay mad at a face like that?  he pets him and give hims belly rubs)


(Daaaaaaad ! He's eating kangaroo-- *screams and runs behind Dearg, and starts to whimpers*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

(why did you eat him? he was my friend...... anyway.........)

They finally get to where Jin is and and they welcomed by absolute gore and chaos.  Sera shields Giresse eyes.  Body parts everywhere and JIn covered head to toe in blood. The smell was unimaginable.  There was even a dragon head in a tree. 0_0

Dearg: Yo Jin? you alright?  he goes to touch his shoulder.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (why did you eat him? he was my friend...... anyway.........)
> 
> They finally get to where Jin is and and they welcomed by absolute gore and chaos.  Sera shields Giresse eyes.  Body parts everywhere and JIn cover head to toe in blood.  There was even a dragon head in a tree.
> 
> Dearg: Yo Jin? you alright?  he goes to touch his shoulder.





> Jin turns around with his tongue sticking out, his expression is of extreme disgust :
> 
> - Nasty sh--... sugar ! Yuck !
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg: well....crap.   We lost the trail again. But we have some food now. Alright lets hall  back what we can. He ask Sera

- How can something that big keep eluding us.....?

Sera: I don't know. But lets go to camp and think of another plan.

Giresse: eeewwwww, He scurries away. 

Sera: XD  :3 too cute for words.

(Sounds like a plan)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

> Jin looks around and finds a riverfall. He looks at the group long enough to tell them :
> 
> - Be right back !
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

( i  think I'm going to put this one on hold until later, I'll be back later tonight, your afternoon, my nighttime.  I work today and if i'm correct your already asleep. so good night)

Sera: I think I'm going to take a nap, she heads back to her tent.  She curls up in a ball like a cat and falls asleep. 

- yaaaaaawwn, zzzzzzzzzz 

Dearg: I'm going to work on some things.  Giresse is sitting at the campfire. 

Dearg:  Are you ok?  Hopefully you didn't lose you lunch back there. 

Giresse: huh?...yeah i'm fine. Did she really mean that we can't leave until we find what ever it is we are looking for?

Dearg: I'm afraid so, and I have agree with her. This thing is very dangerous. I just don't understand how something like is so invisible to us.

Giresse: i'm sure you'll figure it out, who knows maybe it can camouflage itself, it could be anything.

Dearg: yeah and i..........., thats it! Have I ever told how much I like ya boy?  He runs off! 

- I'll be right back........


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

(Not yet, dad ^w^ )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

> When he's done taking a shower, Jin shakes his fur and flies his way back to the camp. However, when he arrives, he only sees Giresse still awake, while Sera is sleeping, and Dearg isn't there.
> After hearing Giresse telling about how Dearg might have gone somewhere to do something not very safe, Jin grows slightly worried.
> 
> - I'll be right back.
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg is seen staring at a large mountain face intently, he see's jin and signals him to stop and land "quietly" behind him. 

-Shhh......don't move, let me show you what I know.  He slowly walks up to the rock face and puts his paw up against it. The wall appeared to be moving, almost like... breathing. 

-(whispers): I want you to go and get Sera....right f$#*ing now! He doesn't hear him . He whispers even louder. 

- I said I want you to go get Sera and fly her here.

Beast: *snort*, they freeze for moment and hope that he beast falls back to sleep.  It does.

-(whspers): go!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg is seen staring at a large mountain face intently, he see's jin and signals him to stop and land "quietly" behind him.
> 
> -Shhh......don't move, let me show you what I know.  He walks up the rock face and puts his hand up against it. The wall appeared to moving, almost like... breathing.
> 
> ...





> Jin looks at where the beast is and finds himself amazed at how it camouflages itself. He calls forth a very light wind to catch its scent, before looking back at Dearg and whispering back :
> 
> - You sure you'll be OK on your own here ? This thing doesn't seem friendly at all !


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

- Yes! as long as I don't move from this spot I should be fine!  You can fly, you have an advantage.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg said:


> - Yes! as long as I don't move from this spot I should be fine!  You can fly, you have an advantage.


- ... Okay, fine, but I'm gonna be real pissed if you get hurt !

Jin flies off and back to the camp to inform Sera of the situation.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

Sera: He did what?! grrr, that stubborn grumpy fox butt.   Alright take me to him. Giresse stay here and watch camp.  She grabs her weapons and They fly off back to where Dearg is.  

He sees Jin carrying Sera over the tops of the trees, they land and she look doesn't too happy.  

Sera: What are you thinking? Going off alone like that? 

Dearg: motions to be quiet( shh sshh  shut up)

Sera: don't you shush me...( he grabs her mouth)

Dearg: be quiet, it's right there.

Sera: where? there's nothing here but a mountain face.  She then notice the breathing, 

- oh.....sorry.  alright lets devise a plan.............I know lets kill it from the inside. 

Dearg: but how are we going to do that......*she smirks at him*

Sera: you are going to be bait, consider this punishment for leaving on your own. 

Dearg: I hate you so much right now....>_<

Sera: awww i love you too ^_^ Jin do you still have some meat with you?......


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

> Jin looks really tempted and hyped for just impaling the whole thing with blades from beneath the ground, then slicing it into bits with his chains, or just literally blasting it into pieces.
> 
> - This thing is gonna yield a lot of meat alright...
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

(off to run an errand, fabric store then work, later)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (off to run an errand, fabric store then work, later)


(Later, daddy *wags tail*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

(Wuts the story other than using black holes with no limit on them?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Wuts the story other than using black holes with no limit on them?)


(Euh... just wandering around hunting down beasts, I guess ?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Euh... just wandering around hunting down beasts, I guess ?)


(Hunting things with just a snap of the finger to summon black holes that they can't do nothin about? Seems bland to be honest)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Hunting things with just a snap of the finger to summon black holes that they can't do nothin about? Seems bland to be honest)


(Well... it's fun to me tbh
If you join in, Vyrenn can shoot thunderbolts at the beasts' face, and Brey can literally blow them up with her punches ; I don't think the beasts have much of a chance for any of that either)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Well... it's fun to me tbh
> If you join in, Vyrenn can shoot thunderbolts at the beasts' face, and Brey can literally blow them up with her punches ; I don't think the beasts have much of a chance for any of that either)


(Nope. It can just be good old-fashioned monster hunting. Except the Jinouga and Brachy are doin the hunting..?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Nope. It can just be good old-fashioned monster hunting. Except the Jinouga and Brachy are doin the hunting..?)


(Well, your choice~ if you join, I'll just sit back with some popcorn and pepsi)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Well, your choice~ if you join, I'll just sit back with some popcorn and pepsi)


(As if I wasn't already doing that cuz black holes solve everything apperantly. Now go grab your Gunlance!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (As if I wasn't already doing that cuz black holes solve everything apperantly. Now go grab your Gunlance!)


(*super confused at how MH weapon works*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Gunlance:


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Gunlance:


(Can I bring my black holes with me instead ? *innocent face* : 3 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Can I bring my black holes with me instead ? *innocent face* : 3 )


(Pfft, be a man about it)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Pfft, be a man about it)


(*pouty face* I don't wanna)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*pouty face* I don't wanna)


(Come on and man up!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

(*pulls out a chain from a black hole, then straightens the chain into a long self-made bo/staff thingy* This works ?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*pulls out a chain from a black hole, then straightens the chain into a long self-made bo/staff thingy* This works ?)


(Heh, pathetic)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Heh, pathetic)


(*looks at the chain, then reconnects it back to the black hole, and makes it dissipate* Hmph)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*looks at the chain, then reconnects it back to the black hole, and makes it dissipate* Hmph)


(Thats right.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

(*snaps fingers*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

(*uses 1 Crag S to break apart every sword*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (*uses 1 Crag S to break apart every sword*)


(Kay then *grabs a box of popcorn and a cup of pepsi*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

(So I don't actually know what the story is, or how you seem to have infinite popcorn and Pepsi)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (So I don't actually know what the story is, or how you seem to have infinite popcorn and Pepsi)


(So far I'm just wandering around with Dearg hunting down monsters and beasts ; as for the infinite popcorn and pepsi that are outta context here, I pull 'em outta black holes, hehe)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

*drops in from the sky and draws his bow and puts an arrow into the eye of a nearby Diablos* "heard there was some hunting going on over here, and thought i'd check it out, mind if i join in?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *drops in from the sky and draws his bow and puts an arrow into the eye of a nearby Diablos* "heard there was some hunting going on over here, and thought i'd check it out, mind if i join in?"


*the Scylla Fist I was no match for the Diablos. The Gunner was then trampled and insta-carted due to his Low-Rank Zamtrios Armor*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

*gets back up, drops the crappy bow he brought out by mistake, and draws his Eclipse Bow* "HEY UGLY, i'm still here" *shoots another arrow into the Diablos eye*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *gets back up, drops the crappy bow he brought out by mistake, and draws his Eclipse Bow* "HEY UGLY, i'm still here" *shoots another arrow into the Diablos eye*


(Bringing multiple weapons is illegal. You should know that.)

*bow is confiscated*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

*sighs* "fine, then guess i'll just use my natural abilities" *Jumps up dropping a slam kick on the Diablos with a lightning charged foot*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *sighs* "fine, then guess i'll just use my natural abilities" *Jumps up dropping a slam kick on the Diablos with a lightning charged foot*


(That's illegal too.)

*license is revoked*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

*requests to see Hunter Guild Representative ID*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *requests to see Hunter Guild Representative ID*


(Oh hey, you got revoked too ?
Took longer than I thought. Last I checked, I got revoked after 2 seconds.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

meh, i'll just do lightning charged drop kicks from 600 feet, see how that works.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> meh, i'll just do lightning charged drop kicks from 600 feet, see how that works.


Need some help with that ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

got my own wings, even if the muscles for them are still developing. *takes off vest to unfurl wings* "let's do this!" *flies up and drops another kick straight into the Diablos' eye*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

*Checks my own G-Special Crown Permit*

(And this is why MH RP goes to complete shit, cuz rules are bent to the extreme and nothing makes sense.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

i tried just using my bow, not my fault you took it from me. now i'm making do with what i got.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (And this is why MH RP goes to complete shit, cuz rules are bent to the extreme and nothing makes sense.)





Abyssalrider said:


> i tried just using my bow, not my fault you took it from me. now i'm making do with what i got.


(This isn't a MH RP in the first place, duh ; just a beast-hunting game where everything is possible as the host wills it ; I'm just playing along until you two start side-plotting)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

(There was a Diablos and now a wolf with wings. This is just an example of how busted anything MH-related can be)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (There was a Diablos and now a wolf with wings. This is just an example of how busted anything MH-related can be)


a) nobody said this took place in the MH universe
b) this is my weakest rp character (wolf-dragon hybrid btw)
c) he's an archer and would have been on the ground but you stole his bow so....
*pulls dual daggers from vest before folding wings and putting vest back on* "might as well make an effort"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> a) nobody said this took place in the MH universe
> b) this is my weakest rp character (wolf-dragon hybrid btw)
> c) he's an archer and would have been on the ground but you stole his bow so....
> *pulls dual daggers from vest before folding wings and putting vest back on* "might as well make an effort"


A) You made a Diablos appear. Not me.
B) A wolf with wings.
C) Bow-swapping is broken


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> A) You made a Diablos appear. Not me.
> B) A wolf with wings.
> C) Bow-swapping is broken


the bow picture was only for a visual reference not functionality, your the one who assumed it was the MH bow the picture showed. His mother is a dragon how is it his fault he has wings even if he doesn't use them very often because they're still developing?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> the bow picture was only for a visual reference not functionality, your the one who assumed it was the MH bow the picture showed. His mother is a dragon how is it his fault he has wings even if he doesn't use them very often because they're still developing?


Uh... Still you that made the "Diablo" appear in the first place, man... this is originally just a RP about hunting random beasts in the wildlife, nothing to do with MH


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Uh... Still you that made the "Diablo" appear in the first place, man... this is originally just a RP about hunting random beasts in the wildlife, nothing to do with MH


well you guys were posting MH weapon pictures already so i assumed it was semi-MH themed


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> well you guys were posting MH weapon pictures already so i assumed it was semi-MH themed


Not me, just that guy taunting me to "man up", stop using my "broke powers", and use some actual weapons for real... however, giving everything is in brackets, it's supposed to be taken out of context ; as in, not actually happening in the RP, because my dad, the host @Dearg , hasn't been online yet


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Not me, just that guy taunting me to "man up", stop using my "broke powers", and use some actual weapons for real... well, nope


unless you were using your wings as weapons, or sucking enemies into the black holes i don't see how it would be "broke"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> unless you were using your wings as weapons, or sucking enemies into the black holes i don't see how it would be "broke"


(He has Nanovatomic Beams, or Nukes, and chain blades that come out of them. They seem to have no limit either, so they're pretty much busted)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> unless you were using your wings as weapons, or sucking enemies into the black holes i don't see how it would be "broke"


I didn't even need to use my wings... I mean, look :


> Jin excels at opening up black holes for both offensive and defensive combat style, and he always ends up giving his enemies a really bad time trying to either get close to him or away from him in the process. He can also control the wind to reinforce his destructive capability or aid his teammates.
> 
> + *Lord of Swords* : Jin can shoot out metallic blades (silver in color and unbreakable) to attack enemies and block their attacks (physical only) from all direction using "Blade Black Hole". However, he can only do so within his sight (as in, only in front of him). His mastery over this technique has led to him being able to sends out blades instantly, wherever and whenever he wants, to slice, thrust, stab and pierce his enemies as he wants. He can send the blades with such force that can break through buildings in just a few hits. He can also pull up blades from below the ground while staying completely motionless to catch his enemies off-guard.
> 
> ...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (He has Nanovatomic Beams, or Nukes, and chain blades that come out of them. They seem to have no limit either, so they're pretty much busted)


sounds like deadpool's magic weapon satchel, doesn't seem as broke as you make it seem, depending on what the context of the uses were.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

(My RP, anything goes, use whatever you want, this is fantasy)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (My RP, anything goes, use whatever you want, this is fantasy)


(They're gone for now, dad)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

(ah ok, I think we left off  where you were about to eviscerate the giant monster)

Sera:*pouts* >=I  Ok, we'll do your plan, but understand the risk of waking this thing.   Sera and Dearg stand all the way back and watch the chaos that is about to begin....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

> Jin readies his hands, takes out a bottle of pepsi, drinks it up, throws it away in an "I don't give a damn" manner, and cracks his knuckles :
> 
> - Tonight we dine in hell.
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

-My god! 0_o, Dearg and Sera get drenched by the back splash.*kersploosh*


Sera: Awesome!! \(^-^)/ Alright Dearg lets help out.  

Dearg: eeeeugggh. It's been a while since I've covered in someone else's blood. They start gathering the meat.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

> Jin looks at himself, now covered in blood and guts again, and frowns :
> 
> - Okay, last time doing this ! I need to keep myself clean or my mom's gonna kill me--
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 16, 2016)

> They return to camp with blood all over them.  Giresse looks with absolute horror and concern.
> 
> Giresse: what happened?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

> Jin slowly walks in and gets behind the poacher leader :
> 
> - Ahem.
> 
> ...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 16, 2016)

Sera uses her power to heal, and says.  

- Lets go home guys. Besides we have all this food to take home.  Using my power has drained me a bit. 

Now that I have a place to go. They pack up and go home.  Giresse smiles at Sera. 

Giresse: your pretty cool Sera, 

Sera: your not so bad yourself hun. *hugs him tight*

Giresse: ngh.  let..go...please...

Sera: sorry ^_^, your just so fluffy and cute.

Dearg laughs and they walk home, but not empty handed. 

(i think this is pretty much done but you can write whatever you want at this point)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

(I... got nothing, dad...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 16, 2016)

(Did the story end?)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 16, 2016)

(yeah pretty much.  Sorry, it was very short, But like I said, anybody can continue this, go on their own hunts, have a conversation and whatnot)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (yeah pretty much.  Sorry, it was very short, But like I said, anybody can continue this, go on their own hunts, have a conversation and whatnot)


(I think I kinda broke all your beasts...
Sorry dad )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 16, 2016)

(A MH thingy could work. But I'm not allowing God-mods.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (A MH thingy could work. But I'm not allowing God-mods.)


(Whatever, as if I want you to keep following me and salt my face with how "god-mod" I am)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Whatever, as if I want you to keep following me and salt my face with how "god-mod" I am)


(You're basically an Ultra Alatreon.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (You're basically an Ultra Alatreon.)


(If you so desire, I'll mop the goddamn ground with over 12000 corpses of those beasts myself, see how that goes)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (If you so desire, I'll mop the goddamn ground with over 12000 corpses of those beasts myself, see how that goes)


(And you're being a dick now. Sorry.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (And you're being a dick now. Sorry.)


(Um, excuse me ?
You're the only one that keep salting in my face about my "powers" being god-mod *IN EVERY SINGLE GODDAMN RP THREAD* !
No-one else but you !
Look, I've had it. You're pushing my patience, and when I show my attitude, here I am, being called a dick by a brat like you.
I once felt sorry that you felt depressed... but now ?...
I dunno anymore.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Um, excuse me ?
> You're the only one that keep salting in my face about my "powers" being god-mod *IN EVERY SINGLE GODDAMN RP THREAD* !
> No-one else but you !
> Look, I've had it. You're pushing my patience, and when I show my attitude, here I am, being called a dick by a brat like you.
> ...


(But there's a difference between "Hey, you're broken." and "I'm going to kill every last one of you fucking scumbags.")


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 16, 2016)

(Woah woah, stop stop! I will have none of that in here.  We are here to have fun.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (Woah woah, stop stop! I will have none of that in here.  We are here to have fun.)


(Sorry, dad, I'll take my leave...)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 16, 2016)

(Ok I think it's safe to say that this thread is done, what's done is done, and i don't really like to "ban" anybody, just feels wrong, I'm sorry Azrion, maybe you can come back with a better attitude next time. )


----------

